# ICS 4.0.4 Leak 6.7.229



## 02lssport (Jun 23, 2012)

New leak over at droidhive


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

